# Great Website for new people



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

this website tells you just about everything you need to know

Information on Setting Up Your New Aquarium - The First Tank Guide - Fish Tanks, Fish Bowls, Aquariums, Aquarium Filters, Aquarium Heaters, Choosing Fish, Aquarium Information *banana dance


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Isn't the internet a wonderful thing ? When I started keeping fish , the internet was many years off so I had to learn by trial and error and the handful of out of date , behind the times books I could find .


----------



## jesica (Sep 8, 2010)

Great websit. I like it.
Giving proper care for aquarium fish tanks is not really difficult. Although you have to clean your tank on a regular basis, it's not something that you would have to clean every single day.
Thanks for nice sharing


----------

